# Recommendations for an in car Bluetooth speaker



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking for a blue tooth phone speaker to use with an iphone in car.

I bought a Supertooth for the woman but we hate it so much we don't even turn it on.

Don't need anything too fancy, just to use for calls, not texting or anything.

Anyone using something they can recommend?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Blueant IMO is great 

They are the only ones we use at work and in the family.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll check those out, thank you.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cute-b...itty-style-wire-organizer-for-iphone-4-118045


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I got this one from Canadiantires:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...th+Hands-free+Mini+Speakerphone.jsp?locale=en

The less feature there is, the better. And best of all, the battery lasts for 4-6 months without needing a recharge.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

*Newer GPS*

The newer Garmin GPS's have bluetooth as well. But I haven't tried it myself.
I prefer th Blueant earbuds myself.
hth


----------

